# LIBERTY,SC-2 YR FEMALE



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Cross Post Far and Wide!!

Adoption or Rescue Placement needed,Foothills Humane Society Liberty SC e-mail [email protected] or Call 864-843-9693 for more info 

2 year old female:


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

She is SO pretty!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the stunning girl...no interest at all??


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

up you go from page 10


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote:up you go from page 10


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I went to their website and she isn't listed on their PF page of available dogs.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

SHe is still available according to Megan-they have had her at the shelter since December and have held her over that long because she is so sweet. She came in as a stray with 6 puppies who of course have all been adopted. Megan says she does not get along with other dogs and that is why they are having a problem with placing her but she is extremely good with people. SHe is down to her last few days before being put to sleep and should be considered extremely urgent.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

she is beautiful


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes-I am sure the puppies were gorgeous. She must be special for them to hold on to her for 2 months. Can anyone help her? The only thing I can offer is temporary boarding which obviously is not a good fit for her.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

back to page 1--Can anyone help?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I would love to help her but don't know how since we only have a kennel situation. SHe is on extremely limited time.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any news on her?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

She is still at the shelter but not good with other dogs so they are having a great deal of trouble with placing her.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump for Liberty!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump up from the lower page....any chance for this girl??


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for pretty girl.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweet girl needs to be the only dog!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Any good news?


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Back to page 1


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

So sad that she is not good with other dogs


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bump any help?


----------

